# Old McCulloch parts diagram?



## Merc (Oct 15, 2004)

Does anyone know of a source for old McCulloch chainsaw parts drawings? An exploded parts list view? I'm trying to help a friend with his Power Mac 6, Automatic. Trouble is, the throttle wire (carb to trigger) keeps "walking" out of it's slot in the trigger. I had to do some repair of the handles upper attachment (drilled and tapped for a new screw) and I'm thinking I must have lost some small part that's causing the trouble. I really don't think so, cuz I didn't come out with a "profit", for parts, but ... Anyway, enough info for a start. any help? Thanks.
Merc


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

merc
Do you know the make of carb? Walbro...Tillotson...Zama? Also if you can get the numbers off the carb would help too.

snoman


----------



## Merc (Oct 15, 2004)

Snoman: Not right off. Never thought we'd need the carb number for identification. I know with some of these old McCulloch's ya almost had to know the day of the week they were made to narrow a parts search, but thought the model # would be enough. I can get the carb model/number, but it may be a while. Too much detail to go into, but after many "take-aparts" & "put-togethers," the saw's assembled as we think it should be, with the parts we started with. Frustrating, at best. I'll try and get hold of my buddy for one more take-apart to expose that carb. Thanks. Later ...


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

merc
I did some checking and I believe that you have a Walbro carb on it. Go to www.walbro.com and scroll down to "aftermarket parts & service" From there you can locate your saw by the model and it will give you a breakdown for your carb.

snoman


----------



## Merc (Oct 15, 2004)

Snoman: Thanks for the link for carbs. Unfortunately, it's no help, cuz we think the trouble is "downstream" (carb-to-trigger linkage) of the carb. It's all moot now, anyhow, cuz my buddy took his saw to a shop and I'm out of the equatoin. Anyway, yer a pal for trying to help. Thanks again


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

merc
Not a problem...glad to have been of some assistance....too bad we couldn't have fixed it.

snoman


----------



## tuscarora (Jan 31, 2008)

*Parts Drawings*



Merc said:


> Does anyone know of a source for old McCulloch chainsaw parts drawings? An exploded parts list view? I'm trying to help a friend with his Power Mac 6, Automatic. Trouble is, the throttle wire (carb to trigger) keeps "walking" out of it's slot in the trigger. I had to do some repair of the handles upper attachment (drilled and tapped for a new screw) and I'm thinking I must have lost some small part that's causing the trouble. I really don't think so, cuz I didn't come out with a "profit", for parts, but ... Anyway, enough info for a start. any help? Thanks.
> Merc


I have the illustrated parts drawings and lists for the Pro Mac 605, 610, 650, Super 610 and Eager Beaver models in Adobe 7.0, printed in 1987. Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tuscarora said:


> I have the illustrated parts drawings and lists for the Pro Mac 605, 610, 650, Super 610 and Eager Beaver models in Adobe 7.0, printed in 1987. Is this what you are looking for?


Did you realize that this post was over 3 years old??


----------



## john jennings (Dec 18, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Did you realize that this post was over 3 years old??


What a Jerk.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Delayed reaction?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Only 11 months too late


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I guess some time you really have to wait for a chance to be negative. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

john jennings said:


> What a Jerk.


john, did you realize that the post is eleven months old???


----------



## OldAsDirt (Jan 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by tuscarora 
I have the illustrated parts drawings and lists for the Pro Mac 605, 610, 650, Super 610 and Eager Beaver models in Adobe 7.0, printed in 1987. Is this what you are looking for?

I have a McCulloch model 610 and need the exploded parts diagrams, if you still are offering them. (I have the owner's manual, but would like to order some small parts.) 

Thank you!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

OldAsDirt said:


> Originally Posted by tuscarora
> I have the illustrated parts drawings and lists for the Pro Mac 605, 610, 650, Super 610 and Eager Beaver models in Adobe 7.0, printed in 1987. Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> I have a McCulloch model 610 and need the exploded parts diagrams, if you still are offering them. (I have the owner's manual, but would like to order some small parts.)
> ...


hi pm me your email address since i have all the mcculloch parts list ranging from 1950s to when mtd took over mcculloch also include the model and serial #


----------



## SuperC51 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi
I have just put my 1992 McCulloch Timber Bear back to work after figuring out how to get the starter to rewind. My user manual says it is 55cc. Lawnmowertech if you have the illustrated parts breakdown and are willing to share I would really appreciate it. Thanks Marvin


----------



## stuarcl (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like the parts list for the mcculloch model 610 as well


----------



## GuildHenry (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there

I just bought an old Model 60013427 and am trying to fix the oiler...it's not oiling. Otherwise it runs great. Does anyone have any manuals or illustrated parts lists for this model?

Thanks

Henry


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

SuperC51 said:


> Hi
> I have just put my 1992 McCulloch Timber Bear back to work after figuring out how to get the starter to rewind. My user manual says it is 55cc. Lawnmowertech if you have the illustrated parts breakdown and are willing to share I would really appreciate it. Thanks Marvin


actually my cd i had with all the parts lists went copooey one day and every thing got erased somehow on the cd 

here lately i been using a website to look up parts for people i hope that hank dont mind me posting this but 

Chainsawpartslists.com is one of the sites i own and am in the process of pdf the diagrams for these older saws and uploading them to the website for people to view when they need to view them 

of course this is taking soime time cause my mom is in nursing home with lymphoma cancer stage 4 

so i been away from this forum and only visit once a week or so


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

GuildHenry said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just bought an old Model 60013427 and am trying to fix the oiler...it's not oiling. Otherwise it runs great. Does anyone have any manuals or illustrated parts lists for this model?
> 
> ...


henry visit my website and send me a msg thru the website on the parts request form i can email you a copy even if i have to go make a pdf of the pages do you have a pro mac 605 ? 

oiler diaphragm part 216992 that is probily whats wrong with the oiler is the diaphragm is got something wrong with it


----------



## etbrown4 (Jun 30, 2006)

I know this is an old post, but does anyone know where I can get a parts breakdown for a McCulloch Timber Bear or Eager Beaver?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

etbrown4 said:


> I know this is an old post, but does anyone know where I can get a parts breakdown for a McCulloch Timber Bear or Eager Beaver?


yes i can run a photo copy off and send one to you in the us mail 

but could use something for shipping and printer ink


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> yes i can run a photo copy off and send one to you in the us mail
> 
> but could use something for shipping and printer ink


why not just... scan some of the pages and post them as JPGS?


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

etbrown4 said:


> I know this is an old post, but does anyone know where I can get a parts breakdown for a McCulloch Timber Bear or Eager Beaver?


A while ago, thanks to usmcgrunt, he posted this on the discussion board.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=324364

The website lists both models of the McCullough. Maybe it would be some help to you.


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

For old McCullough parts try, rockcrusher402 at Ebay.


----------

